
NASA Kepler Telescope in Emergency Mode - rrggrr
http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/10/tech/nasa-kepler-emergency-mode/index.html
======
ChrisGranger
Kepler has been _such_ an amazing mission. I really hope they can fix this
soon.

